# SWim connected?



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

I noticed today when i press on the dash button on the remote it gives the reciever id number then under that it says "SWiM connected". What does this mean?

Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish, it means that your receiver is properly connected to the SWM. If you don't have a SWM dish, it's a bug in the software. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> If you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish, it means that your receiver is properly connected to the SWM. If you don't have a SWM dish, it's a bug in the software. Nothing to worry about.


:lol: So in *both* cases it can be ignored!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Which HD Dishes are SWIM compatible? I think we have one of the early Slimline HD Dishes. I got that SWIM message also. If our Dish is SWIM compatible could I just have only one cable wire connected to the HD DVR? Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Which HD Dishes are SWIM compatible? I think we have one of the early Slimline HD Dishes. I got that SWIM message also. If our Dish is SWIM compatible could I just have only one cable wire connected to the HD DVR? Thanks.


If you dish is a SWM, then there is only one connection for a cable. If you have more than one cable connected, it isn't a SWM.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

You also will have a power inserter somewhere if it is a SWM system as well as only one cable to your DVRs:

http://www.summitsource.com/images/products/LNBSWP.jpg
or
http://www.weaknees.com/images/swm-pi-lg1.jpg


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

What qualifies you for the SWM dish? How do you go about getting one? I have 3 HR receivers, but only one has 2 lilnes going into it. I didn't want to have to run cables through the house or outside around the house. My house had been wired for cable when it was built, and Directv just used its wiring. Now, I would like to be able to use my other DVRs to their capacity. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

socal404 said:


> What qualifies you for the SWM dish? How do you go about getting one? I have 3 HR receivers, but only one has 2 lilnes going into it. I didn't want to have to run cables through the house or outside around the house. My house had been wired for cable when it was built, and Directv just used its wiring. Now, I would like to be able to use my other DVRs to their capacity. Any info is appreciated.


You can call and ask, but no guarantees. Or you can pay to have it swapped over to SWM. If you have an AU9 dish, it's just an LNB, splitter, and power interter. If you can easily get to your dish, it should be relatively straight forward to swap out.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

there is a post around somewhere, install forum IIRC, spelling out a lot of the swm upgrade paths including how it affects current customers.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> there is a post around somewhere, install forum IIRC, spelling out a lot of the swm upgrade paths including how it affects current customers.


Is this the thread you are talking about?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> Is this the thread you are talking about?


I thought there was a newer one from October time frame but I could not find it doing a very quick search.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> I thought there was a newer one from October time frame but I could not find it doing a very quick search.


Most likely the newest, though they are changing the procedures next month to use more SWiM installs.


----------



## Nomo1 (Apr 17, 2007)

I just recently moved my tv, and now it has that SWim message. It is only recording on Tuner 1, so you cannot change the channel while recording. Under setup, it says Sat 1, Sat. Record, under Sat 2, Sat.

Is this from a bad b band converter possibly, or an error during setup?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Nomo1 said:


> I just recently moved my tv, and now it has that SWim message. It is only recording on Tuner 1, so you cannot change the channel while recording. Under setup, it says Sat 1, Sat. Record, under Sat 2, Sat.
> 
> Is this from a bad b band converter possibly, or* an error during setup*?


I'd swap cables & BBCs just to test/make sure, but I'd expect it to be a setup error and re-run the SAT setup again.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Nomo1 said:


> I just recently moved my tv, and now it has that SWim message. It is only recording on Tuner 1, so you cannot change the channel while recording. Under setup, it says Sat 1, Sat. Record, under Sat 2, Sat.
> 
> Is this from a bad b band converter possibly, or an error during setup?


The SWiM message saying it is connected when you don't have a SWiM setup is a bug.

How many cables do you have going to your DVR? Do you only have one, but not a SWiM setup? You can try redoing the satellite dish setup to make sure everything is set correctly.

- Merg


----------

